# big rick's favor



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,long story short,smelvis was looking for a frank box,and while we were talking,i mentioned i'd like to have one too,along with a wolfman dress box.
(i guess it wasn't that long of a story after all...lol)

big rick posted that he would send me a wolfman box,and he did:









being the curious type of feller that i am,naturally i looked inside. and what did i find? yep,sweets!









after i took the sweets out to save for the needy kids,i found...ok,i lied,i ate some of the sweets right after i took the pic,but then i really did find some super cool treats! check out these fine cigars









big thanks to big rick for everything!!

and don't worry,i hardly ever return favors,just ask anybody,they'll tell ya...lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice big rick and I can vouch for what Ron says 1000% = yep, he hardly ever return favors, just ask me, I'll tell ya... double, triple, quadruple lol - LMAO - ROTFLMAO :target:

ps - DUCK AND COVER BIG RICK!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicely done BigRick! Great cigars, great candy, great cigar box. Your mailbox may never forgive you but you did well.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy crap. Way to go Big Rick!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice trick or treat package. An awesome hit!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice hit! I love how sneaky it was. *takes notes*


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. Good job BigRick! 

That Satori and wolfman look awesome! Enjoy Ron!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Now wait a minute - you’re going to tell me that Shuckins didn’t already have like 10 Wolfman dress boxes?!?! Full!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Way to go Big Rick, That is one cool box along with some Great treats! Enjoy the smokes and the sweets Ron :tu


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Now wait a minute - you're going to tell me that Shuckins didn't already have like 10 Wolfman dress boxes?!?! Full!!!!


The way it works is that Ron smokes one and then 2 appear in his humi. Its like magic but without the wavy spirit fingers and makeup. Only problem is that there must be that initial 1 to smoke to bell the ball rolling. By tomorrow the Wolfman will have miltiplied into its own cooler's worth.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You can trust Ron on this one...your mailbox is COMPLETELY SAFE...but just in case, you might want to have your mail forwarded to someone you don't like...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I always wanted to get a vending machine...fill it with fun size candy bars and replace the glass front with a magnifying glass...sure, you'd be pissed, but it would be too late.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick is an awesome guy. He's helped me out in the past and even though he doesn't know it yet, I'm going to be herfing with him soon.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big Rick better board up the windows!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

real nice hit. well deserved as always. enjoy the cigars and candy to go with them


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Love seein Ron get bombed with cool stuff....he always deserves a good hit


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats Ron! And I can personally speak to how great of a guy Rick is. The dude has leveled me on multiple occasions with amazing smokes including (as I've gushed about before) the best cigar I've ever had! (one of those Federal 90th rosado's!) And to send the Wolfman coffin.. who else would do that? Class act. That's all I gotta say. 

I know Shuck is gonna get you.. and everyone stay tuned for the news story about Rick needing to relocate due to the devastation I've got headed his way


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, that is some serious damage on a very deserving BOTL.
:tu


----------

